# Avis d'imposition / Avis d'impôt sur le revenu



## Ayliin

Bonjour, 
Je cherche la traduction pour "avis d'imposition"... L'équivalent espagnol?
Merci d'avance à tous =)


----------



## GURB

Hola
*notificación de liquidación* (del impuesto)


----------



## Ayliin

Merci pour ta traduction ^_^
Declaración de la renta pourrait aussi correspondre?


----------



## GURB

Ce n'est pas la même chose. Ce que tu proposes c'est la _déclaration de revenus_ que tu remplis chaque année; après l'avoir vérifiée l'administration des impôts t'envoie un avis d'imposition= _notificación de liquidación_


----------



## Ayliin

Merci beaucoup!
C'est compliqué toutes ses histoires administratives...
**** Règle 2. Martine (Mod...)
Merci encore =)


----------



## lluna13

NUEVA PREGUNTA​*
Avis d'imposition*
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire de quoi il s'agit, un avis d'imposition? La traduction en espagnol serait génial....

Merci bien!


----------



## Domtom

Hola *Lluna13*:

Se dice _notification_.

Salud, y bienvenida a WR.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Como indicado por Domtom: notificación de imposición. 

Suele estar relacionado con "impôts"=impuestos.


----------



## lluna13

Gracias a todos!
Hasta pronto!


----------



## lubina

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola!

Ya ví la traducción que los españoles propusieron para "avis d'imposition" aquí, pero me preguntaba si alguien sabe como se dice en Colombia (si tal figura existe) o si los colombianos entenderían el pleno significado de "Notificación de liquidación de impuestos", como traducción de "avis d'imposition"?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Otra posible traducción sería "Notificación fiscal".


----------



## lubina

Hola!

Eso me parece más transparente para cualquier hispanohablante.

Gracias!


----------



## carmeen

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour, je suis en train de faire ma pre-inscription universitaire française et je dois remplir un rubrique que je ne comprends pas, s'il vous plait, c'est urgent!! C'est celui: *Revenu brut global ou déficit brut global de l'avis d'impôt 2011 portant sur les revenus de l'année 2010*, quelqu'un pourrait l'expliquer ou le traduire a l'espagnol?? Merci beaucoup!


Hola!! Estoy haciendo mi preinscripcion para la universidad en Francia y me he encontrado con una casilla que no comprendo, podria alguien explicarme un poco que es lo que tengo que poner (en castellano, por favor), es esta: _*Revenu brut global ou déficit brut global de l'avis d'impôt 2011 portant sur les revenus de l'année 2010*_, es bastante urgente porque tengo miedo de que la pagina caduque. Muchiiiisimas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Francobilbaino

Hola Carmen,

Creo que vendría a ser algo así como los "Ingresos brutos globales, o el déficit bruto global de la declaración del impuesto sobre la renta del año 2010"; quiere decir que debes indicar el importe global, positivo o negativo, de los ingresos de los que hayas disfrutado durante el año 2010: salario y asimilados. Imagino que será para calcular si te corresponde algún tipo de ayuda pública, tipo exención de matrícula en la universidad, o algo por el estilo.


----------



## carmeen

Muchas gracias!! Pero no sabras que quiere decir cuando me compara 2010 y 2011?? simplemente me pide los de 2010 o algun tipo de relacion entre ambos??


----------



## Paquita

Quiere decir que has  pagado en 2011 los impuestos correspondientes a lo que ganaste en 2010, ya que se paga según se gan­ó durante el año terminado.

El sistema francés no es de deducción del importe de los impuestos del salario mensual, sino de declaración a principios de un año de lo que se ganó anteriormente 

Declaras a principios de 2011 lo que ganaste en 2010 y pagas los impuestos a lo largo de 2011

Si no ganaste nada en 2010, no pagarás nada en 2011

Si ganaste mucho en 2010 y nada en 2011, tendrás que pagar en 2011 los impuestos correspondientes a tus ingresos de 2010 y nada en 2012.


----------



## carmeen

Ok, gracias a ambos!


----------



## doutes

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Título de un documento que estoy traduciendo: "avis d'impôt sur le revenu". ¿AVIS podría traducirse como "certificado"? tengo otras opciones, como "dictamen", pero no me acaban de gustar y no lo tengo claro. Es un papel emitido por hacienda sobre la situación fiscal de una persona.

... o quizá podría ser "notificación"?


----------



## Eratostenes

Hola Doutes,
Me quedo con “notificación” o “aviso”


----------



## Gévy

Hola Doutes:

Como verás ya nos habíamos topado con la expresión y eestá resuelta más arriba.

Para que veas más claro lo que contiene dicha notificación, te dejo este enlace oficial de la Administración pública francesa:
http://www.service-public.fr/actualites/00604.html

Explican allí también  su finalidad: 





> Les avis d’imposition permettent aux contribuables de justifier du  montant des revenus déclarés à l’administration fiscale. Ces avis  peuvent être demandés par un organisme social ou une administration.



Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## doutes

gracias, gente, al final lo encontré en un diccionario y es NOTIFICACIÓN (se puede añadir "fiscal").


----------



## LETICIA68

*Nueva pregunta*​
Bonjour! Si tenemos la "Déclaration des Revenus" pero antes el Estado francés te envía un "Avis d'impôt", ¿no deberíamos traducir éste último como "Borrador de la Declaración", al menos para España, puesto que el Estado español te hace automáticamente un borrador para que tú lo verifiques y cambies lo que proceda? La mayoría de las veces no hay nada que cambiar.
Merci bien,


----------



## jprr

LETICIA68 said:


> "*Borrador de la Declaración*", al menos para España, puesto que el Estado español te hace automáticamente un borrador para que tú lo verifiques y cambies lo que proceda?


en France, on appelle ça "*déclaration* [des revenus] *préremplie*"


----------



## LETICIA68

Gracias, JPRR, entonces vuelvo a "Notificación Fiscal".


----------

